# Hand Job



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A girl was giving me a hand job last night.

"You're really good at this," I said, "what's your secret?"

"Years of practice," she giggled.

"You've done this to loads of guys then? I asked.

"No" came the reply, "my name used to be Derek."&#8230;


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## SteveMack (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

you wish........... :lol: :lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ipiran (Apr 29, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JackP (Sep 11, 2012)

haaha :lol: :lol:


----------

